# I smiled at a guy...



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

So couple days ago I decided to challange myself and managed to smile at some guy while walking to school, it felt very ackward, but he smiled back at me so I was happy :banana , now I need to work on my eye contact... :afr


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice work!

Keep at it. Then you will be used to it. And it will be less scary.

You go girl! you GOOO!!!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats! That's great.


----------



## far3 (May 6, 2005)

Thats cool, GJ! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go, EquisGurl! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Where the river goes (Aug 4, 2005)

Way to go


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

lucky guy...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol 
If only I had the guts to act on it, when I notice guys staring at me, I just completely ignore them since I know I will make a complete fool of myself by saying something stupid.. but eye contact is the hardest hurdle for me at the moment, theres something very frightening about it, even more so than physical contact which I'm terrified of as well.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats great :banana


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

I ditto on that's great!!!

It is those little ongoing steps that can build into confidence and calmness......

John H


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That's great, and you got a response too. :banana


----------

